# Cute Baby: Harborview's One Morning In Mayne



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

and her human friend Keller. She is learning to be NICE to the hopping frog in the grass! :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful!!! What a terrific picture, Jill.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Jill would you please come to our home and take pictures like that?! Goodness but that's a beautiful picture with beautiful subjects!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That picture shows what pure joy looks like.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd like to book an appt too. My camera and it's user are indeed lacking.
Beautiful pup and beautiful little girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! Keller is such a good helper for me in socializing puppies.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awwwww....beautiful pics Jill! 
Keller has such a beautiful smile!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, 2 beautiful girls


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Really, really great picture. Wish the grass here was green so I could get something pretty with Jaro since my new lens came today. So far I am just getting dirty carpet, kind of like going from regular TV to high def.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A normal human could not look at those pictures and smile back. Great pictures.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your photos are just amazing. Always bring smiles.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

beautiful, amazing photos! Certainly made me smile!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Keller is a dog lover, for sure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, beautiful pup and girl.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a gorgeous, gorgeous photo. Makes me feel good all over!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Such a sweet shot! Did you get another puppy?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow - gorgeous. Is that your daughter?? What a fabulous smile she has.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Great picture!!!


----------

